# Hydro Testing Tanks



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Hi, can anyone share where they go to get their tanks hydro tested? Here in Destin we have BC Fire Safety in FWB, but I was actually looking for a place to hydro my paintball tanks too. BC does scuba tanks but not paintball tanks.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

You can go to Stopfire on Creighton, but then you will still have to have the tanks vip'ed and filled...so you might as well just go to MBT Divers on Barrancas....the price will include the vip and fill....They MAY be able to do the paintball tanks as well....I know that the fill them there.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'll call them today


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

B&C very recently hydro tested a HPA paintball tank for me. Dropped it off and they called me about an hour later when it was ready for pick up.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Interesting....i called them and they said they didnt do paintball tanks


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

superchua said:


> Interesting....i called them and they said they didnt do paintball tanks


Walk in with your tank next time your in Fort Walton and see. Maybe it is they do not Hydro CO2 tanks.


----------

